# Midlands Low Magic Sandbox Setting



## Psikerlord# (Dec 1, 2017)

Just a note that the PDF of the *Midlands Low Magic Sandbox Setting *is now available on DTRPG: 

https://lowfantasygaming.com/2017/12/01/midlands-low-magic-sandbox-setting-pdf/

In summary - 365 pages of low magic campaign world, half sandbox, half toolkit. Made for _Low Fantasy Gaming RPG_ (a d20 variant under the OGL), but easily adapted other fantasy systems. Vast majority of the work is Open Game Content. 

Physical book via Lulu in late Dec 2017, and DTRPG early next year.


----------



## Psikerlord# (Jan 17, 2018)

Adventure Framework #35 is out: Hive of the Mudmen 

https://lowfantasygaming.com/2018/01/18/hive-of-the-mudmen/


----------

